# Age thread...



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Yet another...but the first in this forum

Sometimes, I feel a bit old in the skatepark. If I could hold my own, I really wouldn't care. The "old" BMX guys throw down so hard, and I'm not even going above the coping on the bigger quarters. Why I decided to start riding street and park at 28, I don't know. It's hella fun though...

So how old are ya'


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Hehehe.. 33.


----------



## sb317 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm 28 and hadn't ever riden a skatepark until this year.


----------



## rumble (Nov 9, 2005)

39 and my wife hates the piles of dirt in the back yard.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

32. Still haven't hit any skatepark yet. I have to be honest, I'm intimidated by these amazing kids on BMX. I am getting comfortable going bigger on the dirt jumps though.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Sweet! That gives me some inspiration.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

40, *****es...


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

30 in July. Childish as all hell tho. I think it's great cuz I have a lot of fun with my kids.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

20... this stuff really ages you fast! My joints are paying the price already, two knees that give me trouble, one hip that gives me trouble, and limited range of motion in both wrists... I can't stop though!!!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Guess I'm the first "fairly young" rider in this thread. Just turned 14. :ihih:


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

just turned 14 in the beginning of April:thumbsup:


----------



## nightfall (Apr 28, 2006)

double post :/


----------



## nightfall (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm 16, but I just started trying to do tricks and stuff so theres alot of younger people then me with alot more skill.

I do alot of other stuff, rock climb, run(ran my first marathon this year )and do a run every morning varying in length, do a bunch of other sports and activities. Considering how bad my body feels every once in a while, I can't imagine what its gonna be like when I'm older.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

26, but was riding bmx back when I was 11-15 or so.. just got back into riding about 1 yr ago.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm 32


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

17, and hoping to improve my riding a lot more this summer than I did last summer.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

32, an old 32


----------



## mtbman1127 (May 1, 2006)

19 here...used to do some dirt jump bmx, just starting on an urban project


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

*I am in the top*

34

Road the skate park for 4 hours Sat then hit downtown.. age is just a thing, i do not go as big as the youngsters but you grab a 360 or air out a no hander you start to gain some respect..

Ohh and yea my wife as suportive as she is hates that her friends think i am nutts you know not hanging at the country club and crap..

I just tell her they are jealous because thier husbands are fat and out of shape :thumbsup:


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

19 here. I'm not much of a park dog, mostly ride street and trails.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

19.75 years to date


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

17.99 

18 in 2 days...


----------



## Seattlechronic (Apr 8, 2005)

33...It's just the way I grew up..

Eric


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

26. Started really riding bmx at 22 and after a 2 year break decided to try mtb street.


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

38. Flew over coping for the first time last year - at 37 - just a simple aerial 180, but I was stoked!! I've always gotten bored on XC rides other than a race. As long as there's some added danger... hmmm, I wonder if I can ride over that, off this, etc.... I stay more focused.

Now, I'm determined to master the wheelie, manual and (real, J-hop style) bunny hop. Also, I'm working to get more comfortable in the air 'cause I want to throw down a suicide no-hander this year. We have a great jump fot it...


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

17. will be my first summer with a decent bike. yay


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

15 as of january!
Not to many injuries either....been biking since i was 2!
Injuries - 
broken arms - 3
cracked skull - 1
broken feet- 3
broken fingers - 5 
broken nose- 3 
broken shoulder - 2
dislocated shoulder - 1
stitches - 4
torn maniscas(sp?) - 1


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

48 
5 to 10 mins on my commute


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

32 also- :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

23
mind used to think body was invincible... body starting to show that is definetly NOT the case... mind following... I'm not even going to list up the injury tallys, but hoping not to add to it this season, especially this early, so I won't jinx myself.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

31 years young and still invincible. Even after a broken leg, few broken arms, broken collarbone, countless stitches and more.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

30 in July. A couple concussions and my knees hate me.


----------



## Quamen (May 20, 2006)

22years old


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

zerossix said:


> 17.99
> 
> 18 in 2 days...


oooooh is that the drinking age in canada???

15, almost 16 here. i ride street and some park, still aren't that good at the dj's...


----------



## CREATURE (Jun 2, 2005)

31...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm 30, but yesterday a couple of kids asked me if I had gotten out of school early. I asked how old they thought I was, and they said 16. It seems for the most part, unless you have a white beard, and a walker, no one really cares how old you are, and they probably think your younger than your actual age.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

38 and change...

grew up at the country club and while my wife is fine with me dj'ing and hitting the skatepark (with my son usually), I think she secretly misses my old xc days where injuries were far less common.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm so happy I see a lot are in the 30's... :thumbsup:


----------



## all2common (May 25, 2006)

i'm 28 and the neighborhood kids knock on the door to ask if i can come out and play.
i've been in love with riding since i was 5 or 6, but i grew a couple o' lil' balls at the ripe old age of 25.

i got a haro F3, all stock...got a how to video....and hit the skatepark. wow.
i'm sitting on top of a ramp, about to drop in for the first time and this 12 year old kid pops up next to me. he says, "ya want me to show ya how to drop in?" i said, "sure." he drops in, turns and pops back up. "show me one more time." he pops back up. i can do this. i watched that clip 8 times yesterday, and 3 times today befor i left the house.

so i drop in.......
"are you okay?? cuz it looked like you landed on your face!!"

so i get up, ignoring the busted lip, eye, and chin...drop in once more....
"is this your first time at a park?"
"yup."
"your a better one than me....there's no WAY i'd drop into a 6 foot ramp on my first day!"ut:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Following young kids will get you killed. I saw a 9 year old jump a spine I had been looking at for atleast a half hour. I nearly ended up on my head. Great night though.


----------



## bunny89 (Apr 27, 2006)

16:d :d


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Well I'm 29. Just got back on a bike last year and now it's all I can think about.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

zaefod said:


> Well I'm 29. Just got back on a bike last year and now it's all I can think about.


same here,, ive been itchin to hit the jumps all week...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

only 34.....


----------



## 56Bulldogs (May 1, 2006)

I'm 19, started riding when I was a wee lad, but then took a break for quite a while after they quit doing the road races in my area. I started riding again in summer '05 on a Rockhopper. I was more interested in dirt jumping and urban riding, so I upgraded to a P.2 this March. Good stuff.


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

Just turned 14 this February, picking up my new Kona Stuff tomorrow afternoon. Super stoked...


----------



## Rannix23 (May 19, 2006)

16 been riding since i was 6 still not good at it but its fun


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

> i'm 28 and the neighborhood kids knock on the door to ask if i can come out and play. i've been in love with riding since i was 5 or 6, but i grew a couple o' lil' balls at the ripe old age of 25.


Same deal here!


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

cummings said:


> Guess I'm the first "fairly young" rider in this thread. Just turned 14. :ihih:


Turned 14 May 22nd!


----------



## HaulAss (May 9, 2006)

*Yo*

22 here, I mostly ride natural trails I guess people would prolly classify as mountain cross, theres a skatepark down the street but I never ride that way.. I mostly want to ride bigass downhill but I'm in a state called the prarie state so what can you do.. I'm on a 26in specialized hardrock.. I'd look like a dumbass at the skatepark right?


----------

